# /
1     . 
     .    .    ( ,   ,     .).      . 
        . 
         (     2  ).          ,   . 
     1  2011 . 
    10  2011 .   21026


 ,    
        /?

----------


## Storn

....

----------

> ....


  ,           ,  ,   ?
     ?

----------


## AZ 2

> /?


     " "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> " "


    ,

----------


## .

> 


  .

----------


## AZ 2

> 


   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

....      .     )))

----------

> .


   ,        ,          :Frown:

----------

,     .      :  ,           -  /       .

----------

1  \     ?

----------

, ,          ,    ?

----------

> 1  \     ?


 /  ,     -    
      1

----------


## Olya09

:Embarrassment:          "    2 ",    !
     ?

----------


## mvf

> 


http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r282_06.htm

----------

,    ,     .
( .     27.10.2008 N 593) 
-

----------


## GSokolov

"    "  10.06.2011    514.    


> 58.                   .   ,    .     .           ,     ,        .


  - ,              !

----------

> "    "  10.06.2011    514.    
>   - ,              !


!!! ..           /,      ...
      / -   !!!
-  ,    /    ,         ,   ,    .....
       -

----------

GSokolov, !

----------

> .


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## GSokolov

> -


    33   10 ,    .          .            .         / ,  .   ,  ,   .   , ,       .  , ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,  .


 -,        .
, ,     -      -  -  .

----------

> -,        .
> , ,     -      -  -  .


 100% !!!

----------


## mln

,   
- ,        .         ,      .  
-

----------

> ,      .


     ,       /    ,     1

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,       /    ,     1


 1    ...    .

----------

> 1    ...    .


 2           ?  :Frown:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2           ?


           ?

----------

> 2           ?


   01.07.11.
       ,       19      :Wow: .       .
    !!!!

----------


## tan223

> ?


   -  
             ...
    ...    ,

----------


## mln

> 


   ,    ..... :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> -  
>              ...
>     ...    ,


       ,            ,       ,  ,  (    )?

----------


## tan223

> ,            ,       ,  ,  (    )?


 ,     ?
   ,      ,           :Frown:

----------


## mln

21.04.11  294 ?
 1  2011.       -       ,    .....       .

----------


## ALINYSHKA

> ,       ,  ,  (    )?


     , ,  ,     ,    " ")))

----------


## tan223

> 21.04.11  294 ?
>  1  2011.       -       ,    .....       .


 
      ...

----------


## ALINYSHKA

> 21.04.11  294 ?
>  1  2011.     -      ,    .....      .


,            ?)))      ?)))

----------


## mln

16.05.11.  , ϻ 
* 1      * 

 1          -   ,          (    21.04.11  294). 
       ,  ,  2014 .
  .        (,   ,     . .). 
              . 
,    ,        (   ).        . 
      -     .
     -  ,    ,     . 
        10      .          ,    . 
  ,       ,     .      .      ,     .
,        ,     .         (  ,     . .)    .
,    ,       ,     .      ,      4     .      .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,            ?


   10           +     ,    . ,      .   ,    ( .. )  ,      .         .  ,  /    ,    (    50),         .  ,          .     ,     (  ,       -   ),  ,        - .             100    .    ,            19 ,      5 .   ,       7 .      ... :Frown:

----------

-                  .  1    ,   ,      ... ,  ,           ...

----------


## Missis Osipova



----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r295_05.htm

----------


## mln

http://www.fss.ru/

----------


## tan223

20%     
  -   .         .....
    ,           ....   ,   
     ,         ,   -.      -  ,

----------


## ˸

...  /,  ,   ?      ?

----------


## mvf

.      01.07 -   ,   .    ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> 20%     
>   -   .         .....
>     ,           ....   ,   
>      ,         ,   -.      -  ,


,    .   -    ,  ,     ..

----------


## ˸

> 01.07 -   ,   .


       ...-  ,   ...,16   -  140...    ...

----------


## mvf

-   ...     -          .

----------


## ˸

> .


 ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


 -    ...     "" ...    ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> .     "" ...    ...


      - -.
  -         ,            -    - !   ,    ...

----------


## tan223

> ...-  ,   ...,16   -  140...    ...


-   
     -    ,        .
 ,       ,      :Frown:

----------


## ALINYSHKA

30     ,     ,     !  30          !

----------


## tan223

> 30     ,     ,     !  30          !


,  
  /    30.06    -           ,      

     30.06 -      
   30.06  

        ,  /    . 
  1.07   -  ,

----------


## ALINYSHKA

> ,  
>   /    30.06    -           ,      
> 
>      30.06 -      
>    30.06  
> 
>         ,  /    . 
>   1.07   -  ,


    ))) :Wink:

----------


## tan223

> 30          !

----------


## ALINYSHKA

> 


  ,        ,    )

----------


## tan223

*   .. *    □□ , □□ .    ,     ,    ,      12  1993*.  4468-1    ,   ,     ,   ,          ,    - ,

----------


## tan223

> ,        ,    )


,    30.06

----------


## ALINYSHKA

> ,    30.06


             .....    ,   ...      ...

----------


## tan223

> .....    ,   ...      ...


   ,    ,       /   ???
  /      ,          /
  ,   30     /,    1  -   /    ,   
,          -  ,

----------

> ,         ,   -.      -  ,


    ?      ?   / ?
.
       ""  ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ""  ?


 .     ,      ,      ,    .           .      ,  ,  , .          ,     "":                     !

----------


## Abwgd

\    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## echinaceabel

-       !!!

----------


## GSokolov

> \    ?


,   .

----------


## tan223

> ?      ?   / ??


 
**  
    ,

----------


## tan223

> ":                     !


    /        1 ....

----------


## GSokolov

> /        1 ....


 -         ,    .               5- .   10        /.   -  ,     .  ,  ...  .

----------


## mvf

1.         -  ?

2   -  ?

----------


## tan223

> 1.         -  ?
> 
> 2   -  ?




  ,     -     

      ( ., , .   )

----------


## tan223

> -         ,    .               5- .   10        /.   -  ,     .  ,  ...  .


 ,   "" ,         ,     
 ,    ,   ,

----------


## mvf

> ,     -


,   .      ... ...     "" ... -      .      ?           .   ...    ...

----------


## GSokolov

> 


 


> 


.  -        . :Frown:

----------


## mvf

*GSokolov*,   ""  .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   "" ,         ,


 ,   ,    ,           ,    .   , ,     /   " ".     /    . ,   /,    ,  ,   .     - ,     !  ,  , ,  , ..,  ,      .    , ?     -    ,  .      ,    .
,       fss.nnov.ru.

----------


## GSokolov

> ""  .


,      ,                .

----------


## mvf

> ,       fss.nnov.ru.


?  .  :Frown:

----------


## GSokolov



----------


## mvf

.

----------


## .

,   .     :Wow:    .      ,         .

!         , -    ""     .     -      ,  !      - ,  ...

----------

,  ?   /          : .58 ,         +     ,         .
,    ?        ? 
        ,      ,       /       .. 07.07?   ,    ,  /      ?
     ,       . 
        - ,    5       .   -         .    .

----------


## mvf

> 


  - ,  -  _[ ]_     .



> ,         .


   .    .


> 


...       ...

----------

,  - ,        ?
     ,            /?

----------


## mvf

> 


  -    . ..  --.

----------

.        ?
      ...

----------

,   .
   ,  / .  ,        ((((

----------


## Anastasia 2005

,     ,        .
   .       ,              .
    /     . ,     ,       ()
    ....
         /.

----------

> ...
>     ....
>          /.


    !

----------


## GSokolov

:       ,          347.

----------

-  . - ,      ?       ,   - ?

----------

> /     . ,     ,       ()
>     ....
>          /.


    -     ,  \,    !! - !

----------


## GSokolov

> -     ,  \,    !! - !


     -   !   ?     ,       .

----------


## Kiti B

> 30     ,     ,     !  30          !


  ?     (     ) ,      ,    . ..  01.07.2011      ,     /.   ?      ()    01.07,   ?  ...     ,    " "

----------


## tan223

> ?     (     ) ,      ,    . ..  01.07.2011      ,     /.   ?      ()    01.07,   ?  ...     ,    " "


     ,    ?
/     1       

    ,     ,    ,

----------


## mvf

01.07.11

----------

.     ???
  -         1136,99,       "  "-    ?       .
  ,                :Embarrassment:

----------


## tan223

- ** ,   ? 
   "" -  
**  ,     
**       .      ?

----------

*tan223*,          (    ),   "    "   ,     

   "      "...

----------


## mln

,   ,  ,           ,       . 
(.14 . 2 255-)

----------

> ,   ,  ,           ,       .
> (.14 . 2 255-)


 ,      415 000,  500 000,     415 000?     ?
   -  1136,99,   2 000()?

----------

**,     500    .

----------

> ,     500    .


 ,          . ,  -  -       ....

----------


## tan223

> ,   ,  ,           ,       . 
> (.14 . 2 255-)


...    ,     :Smilie:  
        /,      -   ... ,

----------


## tan223

> ,      415 000,  500 000,     415 000?     ?
>    -  1136,99,   2 000()?


       -     -   1136,99

----------


## GSokolov

> /,      -   ... ,


  . 14 255-,   " ,     ..."   .1  .2     .3.1.   "  "  .3   "  ..."  .4.     ,   . :Smilie:

----------

, ,         -      ,    .?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Svetyshka

/. :      - ,       ...
    :   ,   .

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## tan223

> , ,         -      ,    .?


   ,      ,  /   
            ,

----------

,, /      ?   , 2,    , 3-  .   -   ?   ,  ,  " "    ,   ...(((  4    - ...

----------


## mvf

> -   ?


 ...  .

_      ,     .         (,  ,            .)           ._

----------


## Dashyska

.      /.    .     .     5 .   2010  ,   2009 .      2009     ?  2009    - ..  ,    2010    730  ..?

----------


## mvf

" "?

----------

*Dashyska*,       2010    730    4611*24/730.  2010 -     , ,   151.59 *  %    -  .

----------


## Dashyska

> *Dashyska*,       2010    730    4611*24/730.  2010 -     , ,   151.59 *  %    -  .


   4.611 (   )  151,59 ?  -   4.330  142,36.     ?

----------

> 


 01.06.2011

----------


## Dashyska

> 01.06.2011


    ?      ?    .     .

----------

, .

----------


## Dashyska

> , .


 .        .

----------


## Absolute Rose

, ,   ,       ,  ,          29 ?        ?   ,          (   )?

----------


## mvf

15.07.11 N 14-03-11/15-7481

----------


## 505

.      :
- 
-   (   ,  )?
- .    .   .. " "?   ?
- ?

----------


## mln

> .. " "?   ? - ?


   .........  ,     ,    ,      12  1993 .  4468-1    ,   ,     ,   ,          ,    - ,     1  2007 ;
http://fss.ru/region/ro46/50682/50767.shtml

----------


## Absolute Rose

> 15.07.11 N 14-03-11/15-7481


 !

----------


## Aleksei_Kr

!    - "    ": , , ,    ?

----------

*mln* 



> ,   ,  ,           ,       .


(.14 . 2 255-)   2 ,

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

15.07.2011  ,  ", , , ,       ".

:  /,   ( )...  ,
       (   )

   /    ?

----------


## tan223

> 15.07.2011  ,  ", , , ,       ".
> 
> :  /,   ( )...  ,
>        (   )
> 
>    /    ?


 
  ,      -  ,    :Frown:

----------

- ,     ( ).    (,    ,    ),   .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,      -  ,


    ?          ,   ,     .     -   , ,

----------


## 2010_

?        2010 ?

----------


## 505

> *mln* 
> 
> (.14 . 2 255-)   2 ,


    " "    2 ,     .      (415000+415000).       " "?  ,     "  2 " /  730?     "" ,       ?

----------


## mln

> " "?

----------


## tan223

> ?        2010 ?


  -   ?
  2010      /    2011

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

, ,        ,    ...

 :Frown:

----------


## kalilena

(7 ).     ))))))))))     .
         ,   "  "   .  01    "  ".           .

----------


## ..

,    :   "  "       (..,    80%)  ?  :Frown:

----------

,          ""   *,, * ?      ,    ,   (((

----------


## .

> (7 ).     ))))))))))     .
>          ,   "  "   .  01    "  ".           .


      ,      " "   "  ". 
   ?           ..
  ,          ,    .

----------


## .

> -   ?
>   2010      /    2011


  31.12.12.    21-  25.02.11.

----------


## tan223

> 31.12.12.    21-  25.02.11.


?  :Smilie:     2012   /    * 2010?*  :Smilie: 
     12 ,    /,   * 2010*

----------


## .

> ?     2012   /    * 2010?* 
>      12 ,    /,   * 2010*


,, .       :Redface: 
12 .     .

----------


## ..

> ,    :   "  "       (..,    80%)  ?


,    /!!!

----------

,       ,   .  ,   ,  .     .

----------

, *        01.07.2011*     ,    ?  ,  ?    ?

----------


## 2011

, ,     /    .    ?     ?

----------


## kalilena

> ,      " "   "  ". 
>    ?           ..
>   ,          ,    .


   -  ,    ,   /  ,             , .. "  "  :Drug: 
     ,      .    .   ,   , ..    15.07.2011    14-03-11/15-7481   15.07 ,    01.07.2011.     , ..    11.07      :Big Grin: 

.   !!!      .    ,       ***!  :Frown:

----------

> ,   /  ,             , .. "  "


  255-   514     " ".        " ",     .

----------

624  29.07.2011     22.07.2011.    , ,   01.07.  21.07    ,     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## tan223

> 624  29.07.2011     22.07.2011.    , ,   01.07.  21.07    ,     ?


,       


    ,     , ,          .
     ,     ...

----------

-  .     ,       " ",       .          -       ,          ,     " "  :Wow:

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

,        . 
 ? ?

----------


## 105

> ,        . 
>  ? ?


   ?

----------


## mln

> ?


       ?
 .....    /.......  ... :Big Grin:

----------

*mln*,  ,      .    , ,   ,     (     ), ...

----------


## mln

"  "   ......... ,  ,  
  ,    ....

----------

?      ? )))

----------


## Lucie_K

> .


   ,  .        ,        /.        ,     ,     /,    .    ,       .            .  ,  /    -  .        ,    . -    /    ,     .            /.

----------

...    ...

           ()...          /  ,        ...        ...

       -       700...

----------

.      ,    ,        .            . .          .  ,      :Wink:

----------


## 105

> ?
>  .....    /.......  ...


              -  !     ,  ...

----------

> ()...          /  ,        ...        ...


  ,           ,   .      ,   .     , ,     . , 3      .  .    .   (,    ..)   .     .

----------


## mln

> -  !     ,  ...


 ,      (..    ).  
       .         ,     .

----------

> ,           ,   .      ,   .     , ,     . , 3      .  .    .   (,    ..)   .     .


-   2 () :
1.    ().    (1  - 1 );  "", " ",      .
2.    (,  ).     .
.

    .

----------


## mln

> -   2 () :
> 1.    ().    (1  - 1 );  "", " ",      .
> 2.    (,  ).     .
> .


    ,           2012-2013 ..   ?   
           .

----------

> ,           2012-2013 ..   ?   
>            .


 ?  ,   ,     01/07/11.

    ... 
 :Frown:

----------

-   ,    "  "?         ?   ?

----------


## KocmosMars

.        ,    .      .  ?    ?     ?      ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ?  ,   ,     01/07/11.


 :Phone call:  --! ,         ,           ,  ,           .             .



> ...


    . ,       ,    ,       .        .




> ?    ?


 .   - ,    .   ,             .


> ?


  ?   ,    :quest:

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?   ,


  .                .




> .   - ,    .   ,             .


.       ?

----------


## tan223

> ,             .:


 
      .
     -    ,       
            /   ,     .
   ,      -    /  ,

----------


## GSokolov

> -    ,


  ,              ?      :  255-          ?       .          -  .

----------


## tan223

> ,              ?      :  255-          ?       .          -  .


 
** -     -   ?
 ,  /   -         
 ,  /    -       ,      .
   -   ,       -  ?  255     
          ?

----------


## KocmosMars

.   /     ?

----------


## tan223

> .   /     ?


   -  ,

----------

!!!  !!!   ,              ,      !!!    ?

----------

((((  ,      , :
    2009-2010-61150,00(..   )
   =4611*2*12=110664
 =110664/730=151,59
?

----------


## tan223

> ((((  ,      , :
>     2009-2010-61150,00(..   )
>    =4611*2*12=110664
>  =110664/730=151,59
> ?


  * %  
  ,

----------

> -   ,    "  "?         ?   ?


    -    ..,..     ?

----------


## tan223

> !!!  !!!   ,              ,      !!!    ?


 
  /    
 ,   .... 
         ,  ....

----------


## ZON83

, .           . ..    22  28 .      28.07.2011.  ?

----------

,

----------


## Cobra777

*ZON83*,   -

----------


## ZON83

,  ,  ,   ?         ?      01.

----------

*ZON83*,     
"  "  -  -

----------


## ZON83

? , ,    ,     ..

----------


## Cobra777

.  ,   .    /  ?

----------



----------


## ZON83

, .  !    -   .      22   9 .   27.07. ,    ,  3 :
22.07-27.07 -  
28.07 - 01.08 -  (  -)
02.08 - 09.08 - 
  , ?   ?        ,  ...

----------

*ZON83*,  -  -?

----------


## .

-     ?
     -     2 , .   -?
     ?  :   .      (100%)        .     ,      ?

----------


## ZON83

- .      :  -  -  .  ,  .      18%- .    ,  ,  .             :Smilie:

----------

?
      ?  " ",  ,  ,    ..  ..?

    ...    / -   ...

:        -  ,       ...

----------


## ZON83

-     :Smilie: )
   .   -    :Smilie: )

----------

,    "  "?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Cobra777

624
  "     -  -    "  ,   ,              (               );

----------

..    ,    ?      ,        -   (    )?

----------


## Cobra777



----------

, ...    ,   ,        ,         ...

 255-         ,    (    )    ...

       /...

    ...

----------

,   ?   01.08.11      ,    31.07.  10.08.     "  "- 01.08.        10.08?     , ,  ? ,    !  :Smilie:

----------

**,  ...    ...        ...

      /...      /...

----------


## Cobra777

**,   624
  "   - - "  ,   ,              (               );

----------

,     , .    :Wink: ,   ....

----------


## Cobra777

01  02 (  
  :  )   :                
    ;              .    
        ,        ,               .     ,   ,         .                             ,    14  2011 .,       .                      (. 61  ),  15      , ,  .         ,           . 15-   .    14 ,     ,  ,           15-  (    ,       )  ,    .     75 ,

----------

**,   
 ?

----------

*Cobra777*,  ...   **   ...        15-, .. 16-  ...

----------

> **,   
>  ?


. :yes:

----------


## Cobra777

**,    "+"

----------

""  ...

----------

...   255-   ,       ,   /    ...

      ...  , ,  ,   ,              -  75  /  ...

----------


## Cobra777

**,  ,        ,            .        .

----------

,       ...     ...

----------

,   ,           / ?

----------


## mvf

http://www.fss.ru/ru/news/51039.shtml

----------


## tan223

> ,   ,           / ?


 ,   ...

----------


## Miraj003

[QUOTE=tan223;53372933] 
  ,      -  ,   

     ?     -     http://www.fss.nnov.ru/ru/152/153/        ?    ?

----------

[QUOTE=Miraj003;53392881]


> ,      -  ,


... ...



> ( ) , , ,                  ,    .
> 
> (    
> 
>   5  2011 . N 14-03-11/05-8545 )

----------


## mln

> ... ...


 :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Miraj003

[QUOTE= ;53392926]


> ... ...


   .     .        .    /

----------


## tan223

** 
... ...[/QUOTE]

   ?  ,      :Smilie:    2         /     -     /     


 ,        ,  ,  /  ,    

    /   -    
     ,  -  /  ....
 :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

/
    -   /    ,      /
   -

----------


## KocmosMars

,     ?

----------

*KocmosMars*,    -   .   -

----------


## KocmosMars

> KocmosMars,    -   .   -


  .               .

----------

.     :"      ,  **  ".     .  :Frown:

----------


## .

> -     ?
>      -     2 , .   -?
>      ?  :   .      (100%)        .     ,      ?


     , .

----------


## tan223

> , .


1.     ,  
2.   ,

----------

**, .        ,        .   -    ? 




> " :         ____. __ .     _____ . ___ ."   * , *                     ;


   "",    ,      .

----------


## .

> 1.     ,


      /?

----------


## KocmosMars

> "",    ,      .


      .

----------


## tan223

> /?


 ,     , ,  /

----------


## .

:Frown:

----------

*KocmosMars*,       ?        ,   -    .



> " :         ____. __ .     _____ . ___ ."   * , *                     ;


""  2247,72  3746,20 (  )



> "  ____ . ____."   *,  *  ";


 ""  -   

  -,     ,        .       ,      -1  4-      .

----------


## tan223

> 


  99,9%   

         ...

----------

> " :         ____. __ .     _____ . ___ ."    , * *  **      ;


    ,  
  -       ,   -  .

----------


## YUM

> ..
>  ""  -   
> 
>   -,     ,        .       ,      -1  4-      .


 - ,    '    ,   .           . 
 ,  . ,,  " ".  ""
      ,   ""    !    - -         . !  
    . :yes: 
PS.            - .  , , ,  -     .   " ".
  ?

----------

**,      -    ,        ?

----------


## KocmosMars

,        ?

----------

> -


  ,      ,    -     - .   ,   ,    -      ,     .        .  :Embarrassment:

----------

**,     " **"  (    "  ").              (, ,  ) -   ,   .
 :Wink:

----------

...        ...    ...

----------


## tan223

> ,      ,    -     - .   ,   ,    -      ,     .        .


 
 ,  , ,           :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> ...        ...    ...


,    ,  ,    ....     -    ?

----------

...  ...   ?     ? ?

----------


## tan223

> ...  ...   ?     ? ?


  :Smilie:     -    .
      13%   ?
    2    ?  :Smilie:

----------

:           ?              ?

*tan223*, )))

----------


## tan223

** 

 :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> ?


     ,     ...   ,      ...*,*?

----------

*˸*,    ...    ,      3-,     ...

----------


## ˸

> ...


             3- ...

----------


## GSokolov

> ,     ...   ,


 .         , ,   .           13% .    ,  .            (       ?).
           . ,  ,            .

----------

> ...    **      13%


  ?  ?

----------

-      .       %  (  100%).           (31 04).           ,    (,  ,   )

----------


## tan223

> -      .       %  (  100%).           (31 04).           ,    (,  ,   )


      ?      ?
        ()   
  ,    ""
  ,       ?

----------


## YUM

> -    .
>       13%   ?
>     2    ?


   13 ?       ,      , ,  .
 ?  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

,..   "( )",      ,    " ", -   .   .  -    " "  :Smilie:

----------

**


> :"      ,  **


   ,      ,    ,    :Frown:

----------

...

       ...             ...

  -     ...  ,   ...       ... 

 ,    ...   -     ...
  -              ... "   -         /?" -  ...        ?                   ...

----------

,   .    ?   ?   ?

----------

**,          /...

   -    ...      ""      :Smilie: 

  ...  :Smilie:

----------

,     .  :Embarrassment:     ...

----------

,  ,  ...

----------

-         .    ,        -.  :Embarrassment:

----------

,      /   ... ..    /   -     ...  -      /  :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> ?  ?


       13%.        .

----------

*GSokolov*,       /  ?

----------


## mvf

> /


     ?

----------

...      ...                 2-...

,    ...         ...

   -     ,  -     ...     -           ...

----------


## nash975

....     .    (      )...

----------

> ...      ...                 2-...


   ?    2- ,     2    ,    -   .

----------

** ,  -    ?      ...

       -      ?    ? -...   ...

----------

> ** ,  -    ?      ...


, ,    ,  ...

      :       13%,    ,  ,     ,    .




> -      ?    ? -...   ...


      .   -?

----------


## mvf

> ...


   .

----------

> .


  .

     -      ,     ...
 :Frown:

----------


## GSokolov

> *GSokolov*,       /  ?


  ?       ,   ,      .    ,   ,   .   , ,        ,   .     - .   ,            , ,     !

----------

()

----------

> , ,        ,   .     - .


 ?  1  ,  .
     ""   -  -   .


==========
:  ,      ,     fz122.fss ?

----------


## nash975

...        ,    ? ...        ""  ...

----------

*nash975*,       ?

----------


## tan223

> *nash975*,       ?


  :Smilie: 
     ...
     ,

----------

> ...


      ))



> ,


    -...

----------


## nash975

,      40 . .?  280...       ,       . ? ,                 ?

----------


## nash975

,  ...

----------


## nash975

...        " "          ...     .  :Big Grin:

----------

*nash975*,         ,     - ,    ,  ,    ?      ?

----------

> ...        " "          ...     .


 :Wink:

----------


## nash975



----------

> ,      40 . .?  280...       ,       . ? ,                 ?


 .

----------

...         :

, 1000   /...
870  ,     130       15 4- -   ...

 "" :
 69.1 -  73<> 130
 73<> -  68 130


 68 -  51 130

?

----------


## mvf

.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...         :
> 
> , 1000   /...
> 870  ,     130       15 4- -   ...
> 
>  "" :
>  69.1 -  73<> 130
>  73<> -  68 130
> 
> ...


    ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 870  ,     130       15 4- -   ...


 " , ?"

----------


## tan223

> 870  ,     130       15 4- -   ...
> 
> *?*


 , 
,     ()      !
   ,             ....     ,  ....

----------


## tan223

> " , ?"


       , ....
,    ...

----------


## tan223

2   
       ""    - ** ,    

    (   )   ** 

    /.       ,    "  ",    
      , -

----------


## eka8853

> 2   
>        ""    -   ,    
> 
>     (   )     
> 
>     /.       ,    "  ",    
>       , -

----------


## Tamarchous

!  ! ,       : 09  03   9  3  (    ).  !

----------

> 09  03


  ,      .     -   ,

----------


## Tamarchous

!

----------


## Tamarchous

624 ( 65) :       ,    ,    (         -      (        09  03

----------


## mln

> 624 ( 65) :       ,    ,


     - 9 ,      1  :Redface:

----------

> -


   -   .   -        .    .

----------

,     / ?    " "  "",     15  2011 . N 14-03-11/15-7481(  05.08.2011):
         :
-   ()   ()   (   );
- , , ,  -  (     9 ).

   / ,    ,    "-,       /"

 -    ,    5    ""

----------


## CaT-CaT

.

  ( )   ,     " "            ,     .

----------


## tan223

> ,     / ?    " "  "",     15  2011 . N 14-03-11/15-7481(  05.08.2011):
>          :
> -   ()   ()   (   );"


        - 
  ,    /            :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> .
> 
>   ( )   ,     " "            ,     .


,    ?    ,      
     ?

----------


## CaT-CaT

> ,    ?


.

            05.08.11, :
_"                ,  ."_

----------


## tan223

> .
> 
>             05.08.11, :
> _"                ,  ."_


     , , , ,  , 
        -  -   - ()  :Smilie:

----------


## tan223

> .


      ?

----------


## CaT-CaT

> -  -   - ()


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  





> ?


,    .         ...   ,        .

----------


## tan223

> :
> ,    .         ...   ,        .


,   
     " "  " ,  "...

----------


## GSokolov

> , , , ,  , 
>         -  -   - ()


     ",         " (  ),       (   ). ,   624 (!)  "   ,       (    )". ..           __ (  ).

----------


## tan223

> ",         " (  ),       (   ). ,   624 (!)  "   ,       (    )". ..           __ (  ).


...   
      . .      ,       /

----------

.    1      ,    624  29.06.11  4     /       2 .   ,   .   ,       2 ,      1 /.               .  : 1)   /    2 , 2)           .    .                   - .

----------


## eka8853

. 287

----------


## eka8853

*287.    ,   
1.  .*1        ,    ,   .  ,   ,    ,       (. .  .*173-176              (. .  .*318, 323, 325, 326 )     ,       .
,  ,    ,           ,      .
,            ,       :        ,     ;   ;               ,    ,   , ..       ,   .*318, 323, 325  326         (.   ).
2.     ,  ,       ,  , ,    ,   ,   ,   .

----------

?      (          ),       ?          ?             2 /          , ..   "".                ?    ?

----------

**,    ,     .

 "  2-       "  "      2-  " - -   .

----------


## tan223

> ?      (          ),       ?          ?             2 /          , ..   "".                ?    ?


         ,       ...    ,

----------

> **,    ,     .
> 
>  "  2-       "  "      2-  " - -   .


     "  2-       "?     ?    -  2 /     /  .

----------


## ˸



----------

.
2     ,     . 624        - ,  .   ,  ,     .

----------



----------


## .

.
  .                *    18-11-2011*
    ,  ,  16 . 
      ?       , ""      !   ?     ...
   , 2   



  :yes:

----------


## mln

?

----------


## fluffy

,          ,                           ,    ,    ,   ?

----------

> ,          ,                           ,    ,    ,   ?


,        ,    
           /????

----------


## Inna69

!
 ,  . 
     /, -         . . 
,     ,      -   ,  )))
  , .....

----------


## fluffy

> ,        ,


   2,       ?

----------

*fluffy*, ,      .
   2-,    


> ,    ,    ,


          ,     2009-2010 
 4

----------


## tan223

> 2,       ?


   -  2,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

> .
>   .                    18-11-2011
>     ,  ,  16 . 
>       ?       , ""      !   ?     ...
>    , 2





> ?


, 16   .       .    140.    -     ,     (     )

----------


## tan223

> .    -     ,     (     )


 
 /       1 

    -        /,

----------


## .

> /       1 
> 
>     -        /,


     -   :Smilie: 
  -   ,       ,       ,     .

----------

> -  
>   -   ,       ,       ,     .

----------


## .

> 


   ,   .
      ,     16  -   .      ?  
  -       (31)     .

----------


## mln

> -       (31)     .


            ..........
    .....

----------


## fluffy

> .


,        ,  :Embarrassment: 
    ,    ,   2009-2010 ,            ,    2011 ,   ?

----------

*fluffy*,   ,    . 
,        .

----------


## fluffy

,   255-,     -  ?

----------

*fluffy*, :
 375 (   )
  624 ( - )
  4 ( )
 .    - - )

----------


## fluffy

.    :Frown:

----------

*fluffy*,  ,   -   :Smilie:

----------


## fluffy

: "  ...", :Smilie:  
   ,

----------

-   ,

----------


## fluffy

,     ( )                 .           ?

----------

.         ,

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   .


  ? :Lupa:   ,     -   ,   , ,   .    "  "    , .   ,      (  "  ()...".          ,  ,    " . ..."      .

----------


## fluffy

> .


     2011,    ?

----------



----------


## fluffy

, **     !! :Dezl:

----------


## .

> ?  ,     -   ,   , ,   .    "  "    , .   ,      (  "  ()...".          ,  ,    " . ..."      .


.
     .

----------


## .

?
   ?
    -  ,     .
     ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


   .    .

----------

> ?
>    ?
>     -  ,     .
>      ,   ?


 

     : -     ?

----------



----------


## Anastasia 2005

?.
     ,          ,         13%  .
        ,                  13%,         ?
  ?

----------

*Anastasia 2005*,    -   (,        :Smilie:  )

----------


## Anastasia 2005

?     ...     /?
,  -    13%,    ?   .

----------


## Anastasia 2005

.
 /      ,            .
    ,       ?
           ,               .

----------

> ?     ...     /?
> .


 ?  ?       ?

----------

> ?     ...     /?
> ,  -    13%,    ?   .


     ,

----------

> 


  ,

----------

,         (  )

,         ?
    ?

----------

,    .    ,    ,         -, , .   ,  -....   ,    ., .  ,  ...

----------

,.   -  ,         ?   483,159,   23 .     483,159- 11 112, 657(.. 11 112,66  ),     483,16- 11 112,68.

----------

**     ...   -  ,   ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,.   -  ,         ?   483,159,   23 .     483,159- 11 112, 657(.. 11 112,66  ),     483,16- 11 112,68.


    ,     (  ).

----------

> ,.   -  ,         ?   483,159,   23 .     483,159- 11 112, 657(.. 11 112,66  ),     483,16- 11 112,68.


    : http://fz122.fss.ru/#5.4

----------

** , 
*echinaceabel*, 
**, .

----------


## GSokolov

-        ,            .   ,         255-,         ,      ,       .       -    ( )    .    - ,        ,        ,   .

----------

*GSokolov*,    -  -   ,        2-

----------

> -        ,            .   ,         255-,         ,      ,       .       -    ( )    .    - ,        ,        ,   .


  .
    -  4 ()  -   1    1      : "    !"
     ?

   ( 1    1)    .

----------

,    .                (     ).       -  ,  ,   ?

----------

( )      14-03-11/05-8545  05.08.2011          .

----------

> ( )      14-03-11/05-8545  05.08.2011          .


 . .9    14-03-11/15/7481  15.07.11  ,  "     ....        ..."      ?

----------

,  , .

----------


## GSokolov

,             ?

----------

-

----------


## GSokolov

**,    :        ,  , /    ?

----------

**, ?        ,    ?

----------


## nash975

: - /  ... ...

----------

> . .9   14-03-11/15/7481  15.07.11 ,  "     ....        ..."      ?


  ?     . .

----------


## GSokolov

,  ,      .    ,  -,   .   __ -   ,    ,          .. **.

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,              ?

----------


## tan223

> , ,              ?


  ,   ""

----------


## pearlS

0            .
 :Hmm:         ?      .
,      ?
    ?   :Frown:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,        ?  /    151,59     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

-             ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  / -       -    ,     /,    ,    ,   "  ...  ",       ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?   ". . "  16, - , .   -     .

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,         . 
,   ,    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,     )

----------


## pearlS

!!!!!!!!
  ?

----------

*pearlS*,       ** /,       ** ...

       ,  ,  " "  ...      4    /...

----------


## pearlS

.
      " "        .......

----------


## mln

> *Mmmaximmm*,     )


       ,   -  ,  .....
,         :yes:

----------


## tan223

> ,   -  ,  .....
> ,


     ,    ???
       - ,      
   /  ,   1 ???

----------


## tan223

> .
>       " "        .......


  :Smilie: 

  ,     ,    ,     ** , *  "* ",     (  -       ).           .

----------


## mln

> ,    ???
>        - ,      
>    /  ,   1 ???


   /    7   :yes: 

  , ,    
       -     ,  ,

----------


## pearlS

> ,     ,    ,           ,   " ",     (  -       ).           .


            . 
     :   ""   ,      ..
    .
     .      ,    .
       .....
 :    -   
    ..
     .  :Wow:

----------


## GSokolov

> ?


     /,        /    ,   -. ,    ,     .

----------

> ?


    "   .       ,   " ().

----------


## ZHANNET

-      /   .1)  - . . , 
2)    ,        ,   -  /     ,
3)         ,       /  , 4)     ""   ,
5)  -  - "  "  , 
6)   05 06 .,  ,         - ..    ,
7)"    "   ,      , 2009+2010,  -  ,    ,      2-   ,           - , ..,     . ,..     / ,
8)"  "- 2009+2010/730-%    ,         ,       -)   - 3      ,
9)     ,     ,         . -, 
10)       /   (   )  15    1  4 ,     1 .2, .   (  ),
11)  =  +   (  ) -  .
 -       - ,  , ,  ,  -   , ,       ,       /    ,       /     . :Frown:  :Speaking:

----------

> ,       /    ,       /     .


-       ???

  /,           (   )

----------


## Gala_gl

> =  +   (  ) -  .


  ,          , ..    .     ,      .       ,             ?  ,  ,  . ,       ,

----------


## ZHANNET

-,     /     ? -       ,   ,    -   ,   ?     -   ,   /    ,       -. :Speaking:

----------


## ZHANNET

-"     08.09.2011  14−03−14/15−10022 ,      ̻     □□□□□□ .□□ .   ,    .     66    ,      29.06.2011  624.
                  .
     ̻    :     □□□□□□ .□□ .      □□□□□□ .□□ .            ".

----------


## GSokolov

> "     08.09.2011  14−03−14/15−10022 ,      ̻     □□□□□□ .□□ .   , **   .     66    ,      29.06.2011  624.
>     .


   ,   . " "     ,  "  " ,           ** .     ,    ,  ,    ( ),   ,         ()  ,    .      ( ..   )   , ,    ,       .       , ..   ,            ,     "       ".

----------


## ZHANNET

,  ,   ,  ?           .,          ,     ?      ? , !!! :Frown:

----------


## GSokolov

, -         ,    !              .       ,     .   -    ,       ?      ,  ?

----------


## Gala_gl

,  " ",   ,  ,

----------

, -.     2  (     )             .  2        ?

----------


## Gala_gl

?  ? 31?

----------

> , -.     2  (     )             .  2        ?


 
      /

----------


## .

> -"     08.09.2011  14−03−14/15−10022 ,      ̻     □□□□□□ .□□ .   ,    .     66    ,      29.06.2011  624.
>                   .
>      ̻    :     □□□□□□ .□□ .      □□□□□□ .□□ .            ".


  :Frown: 
   .  ""  "",   .  
      ?
    ? 
,       ....

----------

> .  ""  "",   .  
>       ?
>     ? 
> ,       ....


    ,     ,

----------


## Natali001

!   / .    2009     ,   2010  11594,45 .     15,88 .     .    /   "    "  "  "?     .

----------


## eka8853

> /   "    "


110664 ( 4611*24)



> "  "?


151,59

----------


## Natali001

.      ,     ?

----------


## eka8853

> ?

----------

! 
, ,      .  ,     .          .   ,         3 .    9  1  4    (   )    .           ?      (    ,   )?        ? :Smilie:    ,     9 (    = - )??

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     9 (    = - )??


  :yes:

----------

,     ! 
        ,    :  140           3 ,   ?       ???   2  4          ..    (137 ). ,          ,    1   9 (  )   , ..   -  .         ???  ...

----------

> :  140           3 ,   ?


   .       




> 2  4         ..    (137 ).


   2     .

----------

> .


  ,   ?

----------

-  255-

----------


## echinaceabel

> 140           3 ,   ?


       .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ???


   (        ).

----------

, echinaceabel,     :Smilie:

----------

, , ,     ,           ,         ( 80  )?

----------

.

----------


## tan223

> 110664 ( 4611*24)
> 
> 151,59


 
  ,     ,    
     ,

----------

> .


,        ?
, .        .       .  -    ,   , ..      .   ?      ,  , ?

----------


## More-24

, , , .     /          ?      ,   .

----------

> , , , .     /          ?      ,   .


  ,    /

----------


## GSokolov

> ...


  ?   ?
 . .66  624: 


> "        "    ,      ,    ,        29  2006 . N 255-   2    8  2010 . N 343- "      "            "


255-, . 14: 


> 1.1.  ,     ,    1  ,   ,    ,   ,    ,           ,        ,  ,        ,    ,      ,  ...

----------


## ZHANNET

413,  03.10.11    ,     -   ,        ,   10.10.11         ,     ,     ,  -  ,   - .,         -  .   "" ,    ,    -,    ,      .    ,     4  1  -   =        ,             13% ??? :Frown:

----------

> =  **






> 13% ???


,   13%.           :        **

----------

.   ,   .      ?

----------


## tan223

> .   ,   .      ?



  /,     ,         ,

----------


## Runova

,      -    00

----------

*Runova*,  ,     

  :       ,  00

----------


## ZHANNET

25  ,     /,         ,    , ..    -2   ,             .  ,   20      ,    .
  .    -  ,              .
     -  ,  ,      -,  -             .
,      ?     / ,           ,        ,  -  - ??     ,     ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,    (              ,   -    . )  -    ,      2-   .  , ..   ,    ,      ,  .          ,     .,        ,       ,      ,     .

----------


## mln

,  -   ()  :Wink:

----------


## ZHANNET

, , -, -!!!    , -  ,       .      /   ,       -   /  ,  ,        -    ,  . :Dezl:

----------

> , , -, -!!!    , -  ,       .      /   ,       -   /  ,  ,        -    ,  .


 ,          

  ,    
  -

----------


## Gala_gl

> 


  ,   .       ,   ,       ,   ,          , .          08.09.11 14-03-14/14-10022,            .   ,  ,    ,

----------


## Marrry

:
1.         97396,04,     4611*24*1,15=127263,60,     133,42,     174,33.         ? 
2. %     ?         3 .            76358,16 (127263,60*60%),       104,60 (174,33*60%)?

   !!!

----------


## Marrry

,  :

4611*24/730

4611/30  31       
      )

----------


## Natali001

> :
> 1.         97396,04,     4611*24*1,15=127263,60,     133,42,     174,33.         ? 
>    !!!


        .            ,   "   "  "   "       (  ).

----------


## Natali001

> ,  :
> 
> 4611*24/730
> 
> 4611/30  31       
>       )


4611*24/730

----------


## Gala_gl

> :
> 1.         97396,04,     4611*24*1,15=127263,60,     133,42,     174,33.         ? 
> 2. %     ?         3 .            76358,16 (127263,60*60%),       104,60 (174,33*60%)?


           151,59 . (4611 . *24 . /730).
   ,      (..    ),             (   )

----------


## Domrach

2    (     ):
1.          ,         ?
2.    ,      0 /    /  110664?

----------

/       ( )?     .
  .   -((((,      /      , ..      .   .  .

----------


## Gala_gl

> /       ( )?     .


     (    )     ( );        (    ).

----------


## zaratushtra

*Natali001*, *Gala_gl* *Domrach* *Marrry*,      ,  ,        .

     .

    ..
-   01.07.2011  07.07.2011. 
-  : 48
-   00   11 
-   2009  2010.  22092. 65 .

     :
 -     
 -

----------

,     ,    . 
  .    (  09.10  28.10) 19.10.2011 -   "24"   (        ). 
       10 ,   19.10.2011? 
4611*24/730= 151,59 ?       80% ( 5,5 )?  151,59    10  ?

   :
  2   (   ) 
1) ,         2009-2010.?    (   "24" - 110 664,00 -     ?

2)          3 ,   ,        ,      ?

3)  " " -      ,   ,      -     ?
  ,

----------

**,       ,    http://www.fss.ru/region/ro66/answers/44220.shtml

1)     19.10.2011?  ,    110664
2)   3   -    
3)

----------


## G_A_S

> **,       ,    http://www.fss.ru/region/ro66/answers/44220.shtml
> 
> 1)     19.10.2011?  ,    110664
> 2)   3   -    
> 3)


  , !)
. .    : 4611*24/730*60% *   ,   19.10.2011 (,    )?
1)    19.10.2011,         110 664,00.
2) !
3) !)))

----------


## Natali001

> .
>     ..
> -   01.07.2011  07.07.2011. 
> -  : 48
> -   00   11 
> -   2009  2010.  22092. 65 .
>      :
>  -     
>  -


"    " -         /,   4611*24 = 110664
"  " - 110664/730 = 151,59
                       .

----------


## zaratushtra

*Natali001*,  !

    ,       "    "   22092. 65 .,    "  " - 151,59

          11 ,    ,      ,       "  "   151,5960%=90,95 .

      0,5  ,     48,    51 ,      
-     
-   
         ?

----------


## Natali001

> ,       "    "   22092. 65 .,    "  " - 151,59


   ,       .

----------


## Natali001

> 11 ,    ,      ,       "  "   151,5960%=90,95 .


      "   "   151,59




> 0,5  ,     48,    51 ,      
> -     
> -   
>          ?


,

----------


## Anmar

, -.     :           -        ?   ,             ,   -         (  ,   )                ?

----------

.  -      ,     ,    ,

----------

/    .        :
-   **,             ;
-       ?

. .         05.08.2011,  : "...        ,     " "..."

 :Cool:

----------


## zaratushtra

*Natali001*, !

----------


## zaratushtra

,      ,      ,    http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/244980/




> ,   .        .       .       ,        3.





> ,        ,        .        ,      .


      ? -    ,       ,     ,      ?

----------


## GSokolov

( ?)     .  -    ,           ,  -    . -     ?       - ,           ,   .  ,   ,        ,     .

----------

> /    .        :
> -   **,             ;
> -       ?
> 
> . .         05.08.2011,  : "...        ,     " "..."


      ?

----------

> ?


      ,    . 
    ?

----------

> ,    . 
>     ?


  ,        ,         -     ! :Mad:  :Angy man:

----------

...        ,  **  **  .

----------

http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=33615

----------

> http://www.gazeta-unp.ru/reader.htm?id=33615


   ....

----------


## mln

> ....


http://www.minzdravsoc.ru/social/insurance/15

----------

http://7news.in.ua/economic/136053/

----------


## Natali001

> http://7news.in.ua/economic/136053/

----------

> 


    ? 

, ,  ,     .     .

----------

> ....


  .. ,      /

----------

/  ,      151,59     ?

----------


## _

,      ,  ,  .   " ",     ,  ? ?      " "? 
  ,      ,  , - ,    ?      " "?    ... 8(

----------


## Lilya K

!             (      ). 
    .         ,         .

----------


## Natali001

!           .     .      ,    .        .

----------

:Frown:   22  09 ,    12   06

----------


## _

,     ,    ,           ,   " ",     (  -       ).           .

----------


## Lilya K

*Natali001*, ,

----------


## Alenyonka

-   - 24 ,      25.  /    ?

----------

> -   - 24 ,      25.  /    ?


,  .   ,           ,

----------


## Alenyonka

!!!

----------

, , .

      2010    ,     0,5 .   .  ,    0,5?

----------

> , , .
> 
>       2010    ,     0,5 .   .  ,    0,5?


/   ,   2 ,     
   ,         %

----------

, .     ,           ?
 1  05.10.11  03.11.11   -  
 2 -  04.11.11  30.11.11 - .
     .   1        2     2     05.10.11  30.11.11.

----------

> 


 , ,      



> 1  05.10.11  03.11.11





> 2 -  04.11.11  30.11.11

----------


## Domrach

:  /    3    3  ,        ,            ?

----------

,  =   ,   =   ,
,   35          .        ,     .   - .

----------

> ,  =   ,   =   ,
> ,   35          .        ,     .   - .


       140     .    .

----------

,

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,


???



> 1  05.10.11  03.11.11   -  
>  2 -  04.11.11  30.11.11 - .


   .

----------

*echinaceabel*,  . ,          .      ,            ?



> .


   ,    .

----------

> .  -      ,     ,    ,


    ,   2011      (  ,      ). ..       2012      ,   ,        2011. ?      ?     ,     .

----------

.         01.01.2012        .         2012 .  212-         .
    2012     (      ),   2011   .

----------

> .         01.01.2012        .         2012 .  212-         .
>     2012     (      ),   2011   .


   . ..      ,   +        , ?

----------



----------


## Marrry

> .         01.01.2012        .         2012 .  212-         .
>     2012     (      ),   2011   .


     .    :        2011      2012;   !

----------

> .         01.01.2012        .         2012 .  212-         .


-      .   ?

----------

212- 



> 15.  ,         ,       
> (...)
> 2.1.     **                                                   .

----------

> 212-


    -  -      . 
    .

----------

. 
 1     "     "  2 "   "  ,        .   . ?      2 ..       .   ,    ?

----------

-  " "     51 (  )     -       ?

----------

